# Here I Am, On the Road Again; Here I am, CLick the thread...



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Me car











Me car hoodliner for the CF hood.











Sylvania Silverstar turn signals for front and back as well as brake lights. They are brighter and only turn yellow when activated...so when dormant they look clearish/bluish. It looks gangster in the rear too although I dont have any pics on me.





















The Porsche guys talked me into it. Ive been told the Michelin Pilot Sport AS is the best all season ultra high performance tyre on the market. I've been told it outperforms most max performance summer tyres while still knocking out an inch or two of snow. I didnt want to get steel wheels with hubs so I gave in and spent a fortune on myself for X-mas. These tyres are fantastic! In the dry, they outperform my Yokohama AVS ES100s with ease and according to the people who talked me into them, they are prettymuch on a par with the BF Goodrich KDW2 and Bridgestone S-03 Pole Position performance wise...we'll see. I'm yet to play in the rain or snow but as far as dry, they are more than I ever would have asked for. They also are quiet as can be and ride smoother than the OEM tyres, my aftermarket Yokohamas, and touring tyres on many cars I work with. So in this case, paying for the Michelin name is well worth it as nothing competes with this mofo (except a Pirelli tyre called the P Zero Nero but the Michelin is better anyway ) 225-45-17, Y Rated, 400 treadwear







































Wash me, or as we say in B-More, warsh me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it alot zac


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sweeeeet! I'm jealous.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

lip looks good 

and so does the rest of the car.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^Wonder where that lip came from...especially since it is 1 of 3!!! 

thanks guys. i drove around for an hour today until i found a parking lot that had snow in it and then drove around in that. snow traction is pretty darn good and the tyre will definately have the grip in the snow i need to get me through moderate at most baltimore winters.


----------

